# marie25



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi mods, can you delete the posts by this spammer please?

And Jae if you're reading this, can you delete some spammers accounts, or make it harder for people to register, please? marie25 is the latest, then we have had atnike for a while now......


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Oh and keiresing as well.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

And now we have lizi :x


----------

